# hölkätä / lenkkeillä



## Gavril

_Hölkkään / lenkkeilen__ kilometrin päivittäin.

__ Älä rasita itseäsi juoksemalla niin nopesati -- holkkää / lenkkeile vaan.__

Musta ori hölkäsi / lenkkeili voittoon. _(Would this imply that the horse isn't running very fast?)

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Hölkkään / lenkkeilen__ kilometrin päivittäin."
_Both are correct and usually more or less identical in meaning. However, in my neck of woods _lenkkeilen_ need not mean that I run at all. It may mean that I am taking a brisk walk, probably in a sporting outfit.

"_Älä rasita itseäsi juoksemalla niin nopesati -- holkkää / lenkkeile vaan."
Nopesati_ is a typo. _Nopeasti_ is correct. However, since *speed* is meant, _kovaa [vauhtia]_ is a more common choice. If the idea is, as I understand it, to suggest that the person should run more slowly, _lenkkeile_ isn't a good choice. _Vaan_ is common in informal Finnish in this sense. I think the experts would prefer _vain._ My suggestion: _Älä rasita itseäsi juoksemalla niin kovaa [vauhtia]  -  hölkkää vain._

"_Musta ori hölkäsi / lenkkeili voittoon. _(Would this imply that the horse isn't running very fast?)"
_Musta ori höl*kk*äsi voittoon_ sounds OK to my ear, and it would indeed imply that the horse won the race without really having to exert himself. I'm not sure what horse specialists think of the verb _hölkätä_ in connection with a horse, but I as a layman see nothing wrong with it.

_Lenkkeillä_ isn't a good verb here. It isn't usually used about animals.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Hölkkään / lenkkeilen__ kilometrin päivittäin."
> _Both are correct and usually more or less identical in meaning. However, in my neck of woods _lenkkeilen_ need not mean that I run at all. It may mean that I am taking a brisk walk, probably in a sporting outfit.



That's true -- I think _lenkkeillä = mennä lenkille_, and _mennä lenkille _doesn't imply running. But it does imply an activity done on foot, correct?



> "_Älä rasita itseäsi juoksemalla niin nopesati -- holkkää / lenkkeile vaan."
> Nopesati_ is a typo. _Nopeasti_ is correct. However, since *speed* is meant, _kovaa [vauhtia]_ is a more common choice.



How would _nopeasti _differ from _kovaa vauhtia _in this case?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

" But it does imply an activity done on foot, correct?"
Oh, yes. definitely. It implies brisk walking or jogging done on purpose to improve one's physical condition.

"How would _nopeasti _differ from _kovaa vauhtia _in this case?"
There wouldn't be any difference in meaning because the context would make the meaning clear. It's just that _nopeasti_ isn't usually used to indicate the speed of running or driving or anything similar. You could say: _Hän vastasi hyvin nopeasti._ (He gave a very quick reply.)

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

I agree. In physics, _nopeus_ and _vauhti_ are different concepts (velocity vs. speed), but here they can be treated as synonyms.


----------

